# Steinhatchee Trip: Mid to Late April



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Planing on taking the wife on a short weekend get away to Steinhatchee sometime in the second half of April. Only going to be up there for a few days but I would like to use one of those days for fishing. I'm assuming that the redfish and trout bite will be good but what else is usually biting then? Also, any guide recommendations in that area?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know many of the guys in Steinhatchee, but they all pretty much work out of Sea Hag marina, you could give them a call and check. If you're willing to head down to Cedar Key to fish, call Danny Allen. He's a really nice guy and has the redfish consistently dialed in.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks SomaliPirate.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Evan Snow, apalacheeinshorecharters.com

He fishes the Keaton Beach area and north. A little shorter drive from the Hatch.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you Zika


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Mostly going to just be reds and trout inshore around that time frame. Maybe a stray flounder or two in the sandy spots too. If you have a bay or offshore boat maybe you could snag a few stray convicts on the reefs that may be left over from the spawn but the offshore game in that region sucks right now from what I've heard.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Jimsmicro. I think I'm just going to rent a boat for the day and put around. I love casting artificial's for reds and trout all day but that is not my wife's cup of tea. Don't want to spend money on a guide for something she's not going to be in to.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

You'll have a good time, it's a beautiful area. Bring the wife and her girlfriends back during scallop season this summer too. It's a great way to entertain them and good fun.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Got up there this past weekend but did not do any fishing because of the wind. We used the time to drive around and explore the area instead. Beautiful area and the wife likes it. Can't wait to come back.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah the wind was stupid this weekend. Actually made me not mind being on call for work, since there was no way I was going fishing anyway.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I fished one day. The wind was from the east which blew the water out and made a crap tide into a solid low tide. I caught a bunch of reds and trout hiding deep in a creek. Surprisingly solid day.


----------

